

Ask HN: Suggestion on which framework to use - trapped123

I am planning to write an app which should run on iOS, Android and also on a web browser.
The app needs to use camera as well as GPS.
I also want the app to be available from appstores.
I understand that I need to use HTML5 and other mobile web technologies. IS there some framework that can make writing such an app easier, preferably, having only a single codebase.
======
samarudge
Have you looked into Titanium Mobile?
[http://www.appcelerator.com/products/titanium-mobile-
applica...](http://www.appcelerator.com/products/titanium-mobile-application-
development/)

